# IS there hope what do I believe



## green122895 (Nov 2, 2011)

My wife filed for divorce 2 months ago. She has rented aplace with our three year old and says there is no hope. However, she comes to church with me and says that nothing is 100% percent certain. She says I can ask to do things with her and my baby but always turns me down.

Now, 6 months ago when we were together, she siad a friend would be in the area for work and he could stay with us. I have found out he comes on the weekends, but she says He is like a brother and "stays on the couch" She is adament to me that I am way overreacting to anothing issue and she doesnt have to tell me the truth but she does cause there is nothing to hide....she also told the same thing to a mutual counsler that twe use to go to together but now separatle.. However, when tickling my 3 yearold, she said "he" does that to momma and he says he loves her. etc etc. he holds her hand on the couch,,,,, I asked if momma said she loves daddy too and she says yes...and I know that isnt being said right now.

The marriage counsler says never give up til the final papers, but really I dont know what to believe with this guy and how much stock in what my daughter says. Am i just plain stupid?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

green122895 said:


> My wife filed for divorce 2 months ago. She has rented aplace with our three year old and says there is no hope. However, she comes to church with me and says that nothing is 100% percent certain. She says I can ask to do things with her and my baby but always turns me down.
> 
> Now, 6 months ago when we were together, she siad a friend would be in the area for work and he could stay with us. I have found out he comes on the weekends, but she says He is like a brother and "stays on the couch" She is adament to me that I am way overreacting to anothing issue and she doesnt have to tell me the truth but she does cause there is nothing to hide....she also told the same thing to a mutual counsler that twe use to go to together but now separatle.. However, when tickling my 3 yearold, she said "he" does that to momma and he says he loves her. etc etc. he holds her hand on the couch,,,,, I asked if momma said she loves daddy too and she says yes...and I know that isnt being said right now.
> 
> The marriage counsler says never give up til the final papers, but really I dont know what to believe with this guy and how much stock in what my daughter says. Am i just plain stupid?


I don't think you are stupid - not at all.

You may want to talk to an attorney. I don't like the sound of these "sleepovers." As a parent, you should have the right to question these living arrangements and how they might affect your daughter.

Kids get details wrong sometimes - but they usually don't lie about this kind of thing. Have you asked your wife about what your kids said?

It "is" possible that this guy sleeps on the couch. And your counselor - well - is a counselor. She's right - it ain't over til its over.

I think you need to post your story in the "Coping with Infidelity" section. I think what she's doing is cheating - just not sure what you can do about it...


----------

